# Mixed Betta coccina complex tank?



## Timmy7 (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm wondering if different pairs of coccina complex bettas could be kept together in a 4 gallon tank. Does anyone have any experience with it? I currently have a pair of betta Persephone, and I'm interested in getting a pair of betta Hendra.

Thanks!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I would say no. A 4 gallon is almost too small for a pair of B. Persephone; adding another pair would just increase aggression. There is also a possibility that they would crossbreed.
@LittleBettaFish, second opinion?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

When it comes to this complex, I don't know how high the risk of hybridisation is, but it's always possibility when keeping two closely related species in the same tank.

There is also the issue of aggression, especially if one or both pairs spawn. I don't like keeping only two males together. It often leads to bullying. 

Being that Betta persephone is critically endangered in the wild, I think they should be kept in a species only aquarium, where the focus is on breeding. Particularly if they are wild-caught fish. 

A 4 gallon tank is fine for one pair, but fairly close quarters for two pairs.


----------

